# "Ladies don't "poop" in public restrooms!"



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

My doctor told me my C problems might be alliviated if I took a laxative. I was going to do this a little while ago, when my mother came in and said "Take that towards the weekend, you don't want to have to *you know* in the work bathrooms!" What in the world?! This is coming from a mother with severe IBS-D herself, and she is telling me it's rude to go to the bathroom in well, a bathroom! I am so tired of people saying it is impolite for women to "Do #2" in public bathrooms. Thats what bathrooms are for, right?! To GO! And it doesn't help my fury that the other day I witnessed a male co-worker go confidently striding into the bathroom in front of myself and a few other employees with a coffee cup and magazines in his hand! He then spent over twenty minutes in there, and emerged without even the slightest tinge of embarresment. I would have been beet-red, probably because of the conditioning my mother has subconciously put upon me... "Ladies do not go '#2'! Thats dirty." Yes mom, us ladies have adapted an amazing "food evaporater" in our gut so we won't have to do dirty work in public! Geesh.Just a rant, I guess... does anyone agree the stinky stigma with pooping in public is ridiculous?


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

heck yes!! i go when i have to weather i have to use a public bathroom or not!


----------



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

I get really mad when in a public restroom and I keep hearing anxious Mums outside the toilet doors hurrying their poor little kids up. No wonder they end up with toilet phobias and constipation. I nearly come out and dong them. I think my mother probably did this to me and I wonder how much my problems today had to do with the fact that my Mum tried to toilet train me at 3 weeks of age and she really hated anything yukky like dirty nappies etc. She told me about the toilet training and is very proud of her efforts and know she hated anything to do with toilets etc because I had a much younger sister.But then again, maybe the problems I have are nothing to do with that but were hereditary .....and then again maybe my nerves connected to my spine (I have bladder problems as well) were damaged when I was dropped at 6 months from a height and .....then again what about the fact that my rectum actually fell right out at 2 years of age after a tonsillectomy and had to be pushed back in by my father for ages. He got the job because he was a farmer. Despite all that, if I am lucky enough to be able to poop in a public restroom too bad about everyone else, I just shout hurray!!!


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Nothing to do with my mom, but I firmly believe that our entire culture perpetuates this image that girls simply don't poop at all!When I was in college, I had I guess three or four roommates over various times, and I never knew when they pooped and I never let them know I was doing it!! Why is this?


----------



## skygirl (Aug 1, 2002)

I agree with you all! I have IBS-C and I just moved in with my boyfriend. For the longest time (8 months) I didn't even tell him about it. And I still feel embarrased when I am in the bathroom for 20 minutes, even though he knows about my "problem".Sky Girl


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Would you use the restroom in school? In the Men's room in the middle school's and highschool's in my district, there are no stall doors! Why? Vandalism, I guess. It being a **** -poor district doesn't help either. At least in college there are stall doors. I'm far from a Germ-a-phobic, But public restrooms are dirty as hell! If I gotta use a nastry restroom I put some toilet paper on the seat, or squat =). If you are working in a nice office or theres a restroom that only employees use then its (probably) gonna be cleaner. But if your in Mcdonald's, or a school, or something that the masses use, then they are usually gross. Luckily, I don't have D or C. I never had to #### back in school, since I'm not hungry at 7 in the morning. No food, no ####. I did my crapping in the afternoon at home, few hours after lunch. =) I don't know where I'm going with this, so I'm gonna stop now. Haha.Good day to everyone.I guess ya can't even use the slang term for urine.Slacker


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Woo-hoo! It's about time someone expresses this myth! I envy my husband and his brothers, because they go when they want, and where they want. If anyone wants them or complains they're taking too long, someone explains they are "on the can" or "on the sh**er". I always feel guilty when I go in a public place or at someone's house, and I don't tell anyone I'm doing it!!







Besides that, I'm usually scared to poop anywhere else besides my own bathroom because I might be in there half an hour just trying to un-clog the toilet!! Yes, sadly, I too have been conditioned to believe this. And I *wish*, for us C-people's sake (at least), that someone would come up with that food-evaporating device! Don't you just want to kill men when they can spend 20-30 minutes on the pot and walk out, with paper and all, and not get dirty looks or comments? AGH!!Women power!!







-Amy Higgins


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I used to be embarassed about using a public restroom, but I would rather have an episode of D or even a regular BM in the toilet than in my pants!!! Which has happended before due to my wanting to wait until I got home. Thank goodness I was with my Mother, who is wonderfully understanding about my condition. The other time I just had to pretend I threw up on myself on the ride home from the bowling alley with my fiance and HIS FRIENDS!! How embarassing. I think that they knew, but never said anything because they know about my condition. I say a toilet is there for that very reason, and you shouldn't be ashamed to use it. I am very lucky that at the office where I work, all of us ladies are very public about our BM's, we can even carry on a conversation while in the process of one. It makes things a lot more comfortable!!!


----------



## laney_001 (Nov 25, 2000)

I don't know about you all, but I LOVE to poop. I wish I could announce it to everyone cuz it makes me feel so good to get that out of the way!  I have 3 sisters and the older we get, the more open we are to mention it. But it still isn't quite like my guy-friends who are proud of a "good one." What in the world?


----------



## roeNYC (Jul 29, 2002)

Do you think its a cultural thing? i dont think they are this uptight in Europe. what the heck happened to this country? when did we become so proper? i hated to go at work, there would always be someone in there and i would just feel so self conscience. but you are all right. where did i pick this up. i remember thinking my older sister 11 years my senior just didnt do that. i dont know why, i guess cause i never saw her do it! she was always dressed so neat and nice. i dont know. i am weird.







I think it may be that the bathroom growing up was such a big secret (for my generation 47) anyway. the door was always closed. my sister went in there for hours. in any case i hate going in public unless its an emergancy. and it has to be clean.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd prefer not to use public restrooms at all but for different reasons







But the bottom line is, When I have to poop, I just go. I think it's worse to hold it in. Don't worry about who is going to know that you pooped. We all poop, it all stinks, and that's the way it is. I do admit though, that on my last job I used the bathroom on the other side of the building because less people used that one.


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

always been one to break the rules, my family got used to it after the frist 16 or 17 years I think. Recently when I was visiting my parents, after Dad had had his half an hour with the paper. I promptly stood up, pronounced it was my turn - picked up the paper and strode upstairs. Sat there for ages, (no news) and then came back again. Comments were made "thought it was just men who did that" which called for a response along the lines of "well Mum, equality for women and all that" Stuff everyone else, if I think I have half a chance at a poop, then Im going. Tough. Half the time its a waste but its nice to practise your rights. My Dad is regular as regular can be, as a clock man. He's soooooo lucky and just realising how lucky he is. Reckon some more vigorous exercise wont kill me and may kick my butt into some action. (hes a plasterer, been one since he was 17, east cheese sandwiches daily. No problemo!) Sue


----------

